# I love you Peone



## Settican (Aug 12, 2001)

My beautiful Peone was put to sleep earlier today. 
I know a lot of people won't agree with what I did, but as difficult as it was, I believe it was the responsible thing to do.

We spent the morning together, doing things she loved, and when the time came for the final injection it was very peaceful and it was hard to believe she was gone when it looked like she was just sleeping.

I'm sorry Peone, I hope you'll forgive me someday. I know that where you are now you are no longer troubled by your fears. I love you so much and I miss you terribly.








Peone
25/10/2002 - 25/03/2008


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Everyone here knows how hard it is. Bless you for at least giving her this final gift of a peaceful end. I'm so sorry.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

God Bless you

Run free sweet baby


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this about Peone! I hope she is now at peace...


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.
I don't know what Peone's circumstances were, but it couldn't have been an easy decision to make. It never is.

Rest in peace, pretty girl.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have had to struggle with this same decision (similar circumstances with fear aggression) with dogs in rescue, but I can't imagine it being so personal and close to my heart. I'm sure Peone knew you loved her and maybe now she can let go of all those fears and demons and find peace.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. 

Sandra


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wishing you peace as you grieve. You were so good to Peone. She is free of her lifelong fears now. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. RIP sweet Peone.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Sending my sympathy and condolences to you and your family, it sounds like you did everything possible to help Peone overcome her fears.








God speed Peone, run free at the Bridge.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

RIP Peone.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sorry you felt that this was the only way.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I know it was an agonizing decision. I am very, very sorry for you. Please don't beat yourself up. You made what you felt was the very best decision of the brutally tough choices available to you.

Love can't, unfortunately, conquer all. Peone simply carried too many mental spooks & demons.

Remember that you love her. Remember that you tried. Remember too, that no matter what else she carried, I'll bet she never once doubted your love & devotion. Sometimes the kindest thing you can do is let go.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, may you find peace in your loving memories of your dear girl


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh so sorry! I did not know all of her issues but I know you would have done the best for her. All said and done giving her peace is the best.

((((((HUGS)))))


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

No matter what others may think, you have done the best with the hand you were dealt. You faced Peone's end with courage and gave her a wonderful last day, something that most animals throughout the world never have in their entire lives. Know that she is now free of the fears that have haunted her. If her mother had a similar fate, the genetics were against her right from the start. Rest in peace, Peone.


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

I am so sorry you had do put Peone down. And, again, I apologize for my post to you before when I had not read everything carefully.


----------



## Mustangs49 (Nov 16, 2005)

It's hard for you now & we second guess ourselves too much. Sure sounds to me like you loved her lots, & were there for her.
She knew you loved her. Peone's at peace now & I believe we'll see our friends again.
Peace with you both.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW, what a beautiful girl she was!!!!

RIP Peone!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm VERY SORRY for adding my signature to my post. What I did was 
tasteless but I simply forgot to disable "Add sign.".

I beg your pardon. PLEASE FORGIVE ME!!!

Leika 11, Philippines


----------

